# learning to do a "teddy bear" clip



## 3dogs

Teddy Bear is done with comb attachments & scissors just like any clip. The length is up to you but you will need clippers as a beginner to set length & scissors to neaten the stragglies.


----------



## minister man

Thanks for the help. The Book I ordered is called "POODLE CLIPPING AND GROOMING: The International Reference" It was highly recommended on the internet, so I thought it would be good. Now I just need to get the Equipment. I was reading that the pet clippers you buy at the local chain stores are no good for poodles, so I found some on line.


Andis Clippers & Trimmers | PetEdge.com 

How would I know which pair would be good? Which blades do I need to order for a teddy bear clip? and do I also need to order the plastic comb set that clips on the clippers to keep the cut even? 

I was thinking I would build a grooming table. How large would it need to be for grooming a miniature Poodle? 

Thanks


----------



## PammiPoodle

Yes, what three dogs aid - clippers will make it much easier to get the length off, and even, on your pup. Especially considering you're both new to grooming! : ) And even if you don't plan to clip the feet and face for the "Poodle look" you'll still need to clip the sanitary areas and probably around the eyes. 

I like the Andis clippers. I personally use the Andis Plus AG 2-Speed, and I just always use the higher speed. I use them professionally and I've had them last me years without need of repair. Not always the case, of course, I've had trouble with them, too! But, overall, I'm happy with them.

I use snap combs almost exclusively - these: Wahl Stainless Steel Attachment Clipper Comb Sets | PetEdge.com And I use them over a 30 blade. I also have 40s, 15s, 10s, and 7s to help me do pads (40), sanitary (10 or 15), or clipping under serious matting (7 or shorter, as needed). But, I usually use this to do sanitary, pads, and other close shave work: Wahl Arco SE Limited Edition Pink Cordless Clipper Kit | PetEdge.com It's quieter, smaller, and lighter than the big clipper, and I find it cuts short areas really well and very safely. It's not a necessity, though, choose whatever works for you. : ) As far as other blades for the teddy bear clip, someone else will have to pitch in! I'm a comb girl. : P

For the table, you might try buying a grooming arm which clamps to any table (tons to pick from on Petedge!), and then you can attach it to your kitchen table or any other surface that works for you. Clamp it over a towel or rubber mat to protect the table and give your pup some grip. I've also heard of people putting eye hooks in the bottom of their kitchen cabinets or on the wall so that they can groom their dog on the counter and attach her grooming loop to the hook.

So, do you already have your doggie?


----------



## minister man

Thanks for all the information. I am thinking that you mean that the "pink" Clippers would be just as Good as the andis 2 speed? Not knowing anything about this, I am thinking it would be easier to use one set of blades and the clip on combs. I have never groomed a poodle, but I have sheared sheep and I know that it is hard to keep the shears the same distance fromt he skin everywhere. One person told me that the difference between a bad hair cut and a good hair cut is ...... about two weeks. 


We have purchased our very first poodle. She is a miniature. Both her parents were 14" high. She is an aprocote, but her parents were white, so I am thinking she might change colour? Currently she is about 12 weeks. We have been brushing her daily, and I clipped the hair around her eyes, so I could see them.


----------



## PammiPoodle

I would recommend the pink clippers over the others for just the sanitary and other close work (feet, face, around the eyes, ears, etc). For the body, you'd do better with a bigger and more powerful clipper. I certainly like using one set of blades and changing the combs only, but you can achieve different looks with different methods. I especially love, though, that my combs don't get hot, so I never need to worry about that.

I don't know how sheep shearers work, but the blades I've used maintain a pretty uniform length. The only thing that changes the distance from the skin is holding the blade at a different angle. If you point the tip toward the skin, you'll go shorter. This can be dangerous (or just more noticeable) with short blades like 40s, 30s, 15s, and 10s. Past that I don't think you'll have much of a problem. : )

Your friend is right about the two weeks - aesthetically! Don't worry about the look so much, as you'll figure that out as you go. You have a regenerating canvas! Do be careful, though, s a slip with a short blade can nick, scrape or cut. Too short can cause an irritation burn. Too hot can cause a heat burn. I don't mean to scare you! I just hate to hear of people who cut or scare their dogs because they didn't even consider the safety aspect of grooming. It's like trying to cut a 2 year old's hair. For two hours. Over their entire body. Hahaha Fortunately, since you'll be grooming her yourself, you'll have plenty of opportunity to teach her to behave and even enjoy her grooming. : ) It's just going to be tricky while you're both learning.

Yes, a lot of puppies start off darker than their adult color. Lumi, my white, was a dark cream when I got her. Did the breeder tell you what they expected her to be? What's her name? : )


----------



## minister man

I did one of those things that people on here probably won't like. We had to have our dog of 13 years put down the end of Nov. With a few other things that have recently happened in our lives the heart break of losing our dog was the final straw so to speak. For some time we had talked a poodle being our next dog. We bought her from a family that had a male and female. They had 6 puppies and this one was the last one he had left. she had her first needles and vet check and was only about a third of the price of the others we saw that were for sale. But still very expensive for our budget. I didn't ask anything about what colour she would be, I did asked him how often he mated the female, and he said that he only lets her have one litter a year. I figured she desrved a home as much as any other puppy, and she certainly isn't wanting for love and or attention. She has found a way to to wiggle into all of our hearts! 
We tried out several names and she really didn't get a name for the first few days, but we finally settled on the name "Sophie"


----------



## 3dogs

I use Andis as a Professional groomer & have not swayed from them. I also have the Wahl Moser & love it (pink) has 2 batteries & a charger. I also have a Mini Moser & love it to do the feet of my small dogs. I think if you are going for just 1 clipper & you are keeping your dog MAT free then go with the Wahl Moser either the pink or the silver they are the same. Get the Wahl snap on combs & certain places like Petedge if you buy the Clipper then you get the Combs free. So save yourself about $35 & look for those deals. The Moser has a range from a #9 blade to the shortest a #40. In Sanitary area I use the #10 setting. Since you will be using Snap on Combs you won't get the blade to the skin so 'heat' should not be an issue. Buy a COMB because that tells the truth, a brush fluffs out the coat & you think you are done but you aren't unless you have a comb through that coat. More latter. Attached photo fine my dog Louisa in her "japanese" style, much like the TB but notice the shortness under her chin is totally different than the TB face.


----------



## lavillerose

From someone who came from livestock life to dog grooming, shearing sheep is a bit different than what your poodle will need. 

Blades or attachments are what make the length longer or shorter, it isn't a matter of holding the clipper at exactly the length you want like in shearing sheep (a skill many of the kids in my 4-H club agonized over!). All you need to do is keep whichever blade or attachment you choose as flat against the skin as possible and follow the contours of the dog's body with it.

Another difference between clipping livestock and clipping dogs, you always go _with_ the grain, not _against_ (this is hard to differentiate on a curly dog, but you want to clip from nose to tail, vs tail to nose like sheep are sheared). The only parts you want to go against the grain are on the face and feet, and that's really only if you are shaving them naked, poodle fashion. In the teddybear clip, the head and feet are scissored.

This is my Mini in a version of the teddy clip. The body is about 1 inch, with slightly longer legs. The head and tail are scissored.


----------



## PammiPoodle

I'm sorry you lost your beloved dog recently! That's so hard. It seems whichever dog we end up with is the on we were meant for. : ) I didn't let myself look into any litters or breeders who weren't doing their medical testing or didn't seem to have the utmost concern for their pups and adult dogs, because I know if I did I'd fall in love with at least one of the puppies I met!! It's no matter now, though, you have your girl and you love her. : ) *That's* what matters! I (we all, I'm sure) hope you'll post pictures of her soon!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo

Here are some of Sasha's photos from her Teddy Bear days. Her body was clipped using a #4FC blade wherelse the head, face and legs were scissored. Her feet weren't shaved but I clipped the hair from under her paws, belly area was done with a #10 blade.

Teddy bear clip requires more maintenance. I had to trim her face practically every week to avoid having hair in her eyes and by trimming the face I ended up trimming the entire head because they were all connected so it was a lot of work. But it is a very cute clip, just a lot of work to upkeep not to mention wiping her face everyday.

After the teddy bear, if you ever should decide to go with the poodle look, shaved muzzle and feet like I did, you'll find all of a sudden your life is so much easier :lol: 

Good luck!


----------



## minister man

Well, Maybe I need a differn't Idea for which clip to do! As adorable as your dog looks, that is not what I 'thought a teddy bear clip looked like. I thought a teddy bear clip was a clip that kept the hair all one lenght about an inch long. What attracted me to that clip was a video that said that it was accomplished with siscors, which meant not buying clippers. But if I have to buy clippers anyway, then maybe it is a pet clip that I want. I will have to wait until my book comes to see the differnt ones!:ahhhhh: 

I want a clip that needs the leasts amount of maintance, easiest one to clip, and makes my pet look like something presentable to take out. I may have to create my own clip, and simply call it a hair cut who knows!


----------



## 3dogs

I wouldn't consider the TB to be the "easiest" clip there is. Possibly the Miami or a Mod. Lamb in which the body can be taken down with a #4 or #5 & then the legs you can use a Snap on Comb. These 2 are probably the easiest clips. I use my clippers in reverse all the time Poodle or not. One get's a great finish reversed.


----------



## lavillerose

Well, you're going to find that everybody (including pro groomers) has a different opinion about what any clip _should _look like. Some vary by region, and some vary just depending on who trained who, or who wrote which book, or who made which video, etc.

There are a ton of variations of the Teddybear clip, yes. The term is sort of a catch-all for a clip in which the face/head is shaped to be generally round (and of course, there are various variations on that too) and the nose is not shaved. The adorable photos by Jack-a-Poo are what is currently in fashion in Asian countries (and also catching on over here in the states because it's too darn cute). In the US, the teddybear clip is usually a same length all over with a rounded head, or possibly with slightly longer legs, like the one I posted. In Europe, there's probably another variation.

You want the most absolute in easy maintenance clips on a poodle? Clip everything, everywhere (minus the hygiene areas, those really do need to be shaved short) with the same blade, maybe about a quarter inch (#5F blade) long. Nose, ears, tail, legs and all. There's no style to it, but there's also absolutely no fuss what so ever.


----------



## tokipoke

Here's Leroy with a "teddy" face. There's a lot of variations on the teddy head. You can have a Japanese type of face (like Sasha), a terrier teddy head, or a bichon head. The picture of Leroy's fluffy face is just an overgrown muzzle shave. I love the shaved muzzle but tried the fluffy face. Basically I just let it grow out. If you like this type of look and want easy maintenance, you can buy clippers with the snap on comb and skim it around your dog's face to keep it from becoming unruly. When the hair is long, it's more maintenance because there's the fine line of looking cute-fluffy and overgrown-fluffy. You can try getting the face trimmed real short every now and then and let it grow out, meaning going longer in between face trims.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo

Yup the word Teddy Bear generally refers to the cut on the head and face that is, rounded head with fluffy muzzle. The rest are pretty much different depending on who the groomer is. Even the ears can be cut differently. There are a lot of variations here within Asia too, some have longer body length, some shorter. I chose to clip the body short due to the hot weather here and also lesser brushing for me. The short body length with the boot cut legs were adapted from some of the Japanese styles that I've seen.


----------



## FunkyPuppy

Off-topic, but I LOVE sasha's teddybear style, it's so enormously stylish and so distinct! Jack-a-poo, has this style ever been perfected on a spoo? I'm an avid follower of grooming trends overseas but have never seen a spoo pull off the look. Can it be done?


----------



## tokipoke

FunkyPuppy said:


> Off-topic, but I LOVE sasha's teddybear style, it's so enormously stylish and so distinct! Jack-a-poo, has this style ever been perfected on a spoo? I'm an avid follower of grooming trends overseas but have never seen a spoo pull off the look. Can it be done?


I love the teddy on Sasha as well. As for having this look on a standard, I don't see why it can't be done. In fact, _*I*_ will do it! It's on now. I will continue growing out Leroy's face and feet (as much as it pains me lol). I'm guessing for the length of facial hair Sasha has in the pic, it would take me about 6 months+ to grow?


----------



## FunkyPuppy

I will be stalking your progress, I would love to compete with this style someday on Bonzai. I've never had much luck doing tbhs on big dogs, the long nose makes a round face so difficult.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo

Thanks FunkyPuppy  I've never seen a teddy clip on a Spoo either, but then again over here there aren't many Spoos around, which is a shame really. The Spoos I've seen around here (which is only a handful) all have the "poodle look". I've seen Teddy clips on Miniatures, in fact I think Miniatures can pull off this look better than a toy especially with the boot cut legs. With their longer legs it really shows off the boot style beautifully. It will be interesting to see it on a Standard though, but I can just imagine the amount of work in terms of maintaining it :afraid:

Tokipoki, if you can bear it for the next 6 months or so for Leroy's face and feet to grow out, that will be wonderful! Leroy can be the first Spoo (to me at least) to showcase a full blown Teddy Bear clip. It's like having this gigantic teddy bear running around :lol:


----------



## tokipoke

I just took a shower and as I was washing my hair I started to panic, thinking "what have I committed to?!" But I will do it for you guys and for myself. I love challenges and looking forward to new hair cuts, it's just that... it's SO much easier to shave the hair off for new do's (hello Continental Clip?) then growing the hair for a certain look. I'm curious when the Japanese Teddy is done on a spoo, if people will think he's a doodle or a different breed? The Japanese Teddy bear head is so different from the heads on doodles IMO, it's got so much flair, especially with the bell bottom legs. I'm more excited about the legs then anything! Leroy would look like a giant plush bear and kids would die when they see him. Ooh! I could also color his hair to make him look more like a bear. Let the journey ensue! My husband will be happy to hear that Leroy will be going back to the Teddy look.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo

Here's a pic that may inspire you more! :lol:

This is a pic that someone posted on FB which was what got me on this style in the first place. I certainly wouldn't think a Doodle can look like this!


----------



## FunkyPuppy

I'm wondering if you'd have to do a spoo in a longer length, maybe a 1 or 0 comb instead of a 4f, since larger dogs always look so much shorter than smaller dogs.

I've never seen a Doodle with half as cute a face as a Japanese face. even the nicely-coated ones tend to have stringy-straight beards!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo

Well you can have the body longer but if you're going to do the bell bottom legs and to get that bell bottom effect the hair towards the feet will have to be left out even longer. I've clipped Sasha's body with a 5FC against the hair grain before too for the same look. The 4 or 5F was clipped all the way to the elbow then scissored from there downwards to make the bell bottom legs. The shorter the body is clipped the greater the effect of the legs can be seen.


----------



## tokipoke

Yes I was thnking that the hair around the muzzle and the legs will have to be pretty long, so probably more than 6 months of growth. Hopefully when his hair grows back it will be a better texture than before I shaved it off.


----------



## lavillerose

You're probably going to need more than six months growth for a standard. Maybe even pushed to a year. Before I did Albi's Teddybear, I did the full blown Bichon Frise look, which took six months growth, and her face was still not as full as it should have been to really get the perfect Bichon head. I could have let it grow another three months, but I was TIRED of maintaining so much ridiculous coat and so was she!


----------



## PammiPoodle

Tokipoke, (now I want to call you Tokipoki - I like that! : P ), you can totally do it! Look how close this standard got:

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/08/25/article-1208913-062CBBE0000005DC-853_964x670.jpg

If you just tightened up the bottom of his face and bottom jaw, and let the hair on his cheeks and top of the muzzle fill in, you're there! And remember, you'll just have to maintain a ton of coat on his legs (really mostly just the bottom halves of them) and his head. You can even give him a cute little German tail! Even if you decide you'd like his body at an inch or two, you can still keep it short until you get close to your goal on his head and legs. : ) I want to see this!! 

Back on topic! Minister Man, Lavillerose said it. Don't worry about the names of the clips or what it should or shouldn't look like. Do what works for you and call it "The Sophie"! Almost every clip I do on my clients' dogs are listed as "modified" something - teddy, lamb, Schnauzer, etc. Lumi's in a "modified" Scandi! Use the pictures you find online as guidelines and leave or take off more hair were/however you'd prefer. : ) You may even start a trend! And yes, you can get by with just clippers for the absolute easiest groom as Lavillerose suggested. It will look very messy around her mouth, ear leather, toes, etc., if you don't scissor at all, but who cares? If you don't mind, neither will Sophie! : )


----------



## 3dogs

I have not seen Spoo's in a Teddy really without looking like a Doodle type dog. The "asian" poodles are usually Toys or Mini based on space & so there are lots of poodles in this really cute style. I tried to do the same for a grooming competition but "americanized" the legs since the judges here don't like the bell bottom look. I have a couple of clients that love the "asian" Bear Bear clip.


----------



## tokipoke

All of these pictures are wonderful! The toys and minis pull off the cute asian trims so well. I was thinking the hair growth would be more like a year too, because of the length it needs to be on a standard to make everything look proportional. We'll see how it goes! Good thing on this type of clip is that I can keep the body pretty short, and loving the idea of the carrot tail. I don't think anyone really understands what a challenge it will be for me to grow the face and feet again. I REALLY love the shaved muzzle (after trying the fluffy look before). My favorite part of grooming a poodle is shaving an overgrown face (wow, you can see the dog's eyes!) and trimming the sides of the head and near the ear flap when shaping the topknot. 

But yeah - back to the original topic of teddy bear clips - there's no right or wrong way. Especially for pet clips, as long as you and your dog are happy. The part where I can see where scissors will be handy is to cut the straggly hairs that pop up around the eyes.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I just call the all over clip the 'doodle' clip because that's what people seem to think they are when they grow out. Vegas was in it once upon a time. SO CUTE! But gross beard


Vegas 11/52 by Kat G., on Flickr


----------



## minister man

thanks For all the help. I got my grooming book for Christmas Called "Poodle Clipping and Grooming The international reference" By Shirlee Kalstone. Anyone have that book? I cant trust it to be acutrate Right? 

They suggest either the oster A5 or andis AG, or wahl km2 clippers. Anyone had any problems with any of those? 

I am leaning towards the "wahl km2" Any place I see them, they are listed as coming with a # 10 blade. I was going to order a set of snap on clipper guides, the wahl ones are all stainless steel. Will the other brands Fit? Do I need the whole set or do I just need to buy one or two of them? I so far have found the blade and guide chart a little confusing in the book since I don't know what I want. I found the wahl clippers for 119 free shipping if I order before Saturday. Do you think that a person with one dog would be happy with them?? I have decided that I am going to go with a clip that just keeps an inch or so of fur over the whole dog. 


Thanks again,


----------



## 3dogs

I have the SK book. It is the best so far for reference on different styles. My favorite are not really covered well but under the international chapters are my favorites. I hope for an updated book just on styles seen outside the US.

I use Andis, can't stand Oster,Wahl is coming along & have heard good things about the Switchblade. I am sure the KM2 would be just fine for what you are doing since it is just your own pet. The metal Snap on Combs can be use with any FULL sized clipper. Almost all of them come with a #10 or #15 blade. One can often find clippers that you can buy with the SOC for free. Yes, you can get away with just 1 or 2. Depends on the length you want to achive. Maybe go with a #1 SOC & maybe an "A" for longer lengths. Anything longer you can just scissor instead of clipping down.


----------



## minister man

Thanks for the help again, when I get a chance later this evening I will look for the Andis ones again. Because I live in Canada, the Pet places in the US charge international shipping. The place I found in canada, I will have to see if they have Andis. I was thinking the wahl ones because my mother in law uses those on her terripoo. But I would rather take the advice of you professional groomers,since I don't want to end up buying more than one set!:angel: 

I am going to try to order today, mostly so I can stop thinking about it. 

The Book has a lot of detail about bathing and combing, and all of those things I would not have thought of, but what is the secret of turning a squirming little puppy into a dog that loves to be groomed?


----------



## minister man

*Here's Sophie*

http://www.poodleforum.com/members/...miniature-poodle-pup-picture5247-100-0824.jpg


----------



## minister man




----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I like the kalstone book too. It was my first poodle book and very informative! I Use the Andis Ag 2 speed, its quieter than the osters and easier maintenance. I have not used the wahl clippers(except the peanut) but the cordless(bravura, etc) runs way quiet and not hot which are good points to consider. I want to get a pair for home use myself.

I would rec the Laube comb set so all you have to worry about is one blade length. Goes up to 2" in length... I only have the big combs 1" to 2".. anything shorter I have blades for.:
Amazon.com: Laube Dog Grooming Big K 6 Pc Clip Comb Set: Pet Supplies

If I were doing a panda trim I would go shorter on the back and body(neck too), longer legs and head. It will look more balanced instead of a wooly bear IMO.

there is no secret getting a puppy to behave, just have to have the right equipment .. table, arm, and restraining device at minimum a groomer's loop and at best a groomer's helper. Pkus some good old training.


----------



## PammiPoodle

Minister Man, here's a thread about teaching my pup to behave including a video of her learning the ropes. It takes time and an effort to make it as positive of an experience as you can. : ) And time. Lots of time. : P

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/15574-groomy-lumi.html


----------



## minister man

Thanks for the advice and thank-you so much for the link to the site with the training information. That is amazing ( not that I have read it all, but it is only 4 in the morning, the day is young yet:act-up 

I have ordered my clippers. One person on here, said that they used the Andis Plus clippers and that is what I ordered:

Items :
1 Andis Plus+ AG 2-Speed Clipper AD22215 / -- $119.99
1 Millers Forge Original Snap-On Comb Set DD101 / -- $14.19
1 Millers Forge Pet Nail Clipper MF743 / -- $4.69

Because I ordered from the USA, they are going to let me know shipping costs before I actually confirm the order, but if they are good, and the duty isn't too much, then I have myself started with equipment. The comb and sliker, I can pick up at the pet store ( no shipping) and I am going to look into them getting me a "pole" thing for a table and will build something for a table with a no slip mat, while on vaction this week. 

family outing day today, and My wife said I had to order this stuff before I went so that I would bring my mind out with her and the kids and stop thinking about it..........Now I am so excited, I can't wait 'till they get here:angel: I may have only had a poodle a few weeks, and I am up right now because she needed out.............. But I sure do like me Poodle I should have gotten one years ago.


----------



## lilypoo

I just returned an Andis AGC Super 2-speed for a Wahl Arco (Moser) SE (in pink). I found the Andis to be heavy, hot and loud. Maybe I had a bad set but I love my new Arco! Wahl makes a great set of metal combs as well. Being new to poodle grooming is difficult, but fun. The gals down at my local Petsmart have been very kind and helpful to me (I take my mpoo in for face/feet clean-ups since she rarely holds still for me when I do it!).


----------



## partial2poodles

Why not order thru RENs Pet Supply....canadian. they also sponosr Canada GRooms, the wonderful shows held twice a year in Ontario.


----------

